# Loose plastic piece by the USB port?



## jbarcus81 (Jun 27, 2011)

I noticed today that when my phone notification vibrates that the shiny plastic piece around the USB port is loose and it rattles.. Is there a glue or something that I can use to secure this? Damn annoying!! Makes my phone sound like it's falling apart.. LoL..


----------



## TheAtheistReverend (Jul 28, 2011)

Depending on how long you have had your phone, I would take it in to get a replacement.
Or you could mix up some high quality epoxy and get it in there (around the sides) with a toothpick. Make sure you don't get any inside it though and clean it up real good. 
I would try the former first.

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jbarcus81 (Jun 27, 2011)

TheAtheistReverend said:


> Depending on how long you have had your phone, I would take it in to get a replacement.
> Or you could mix up some high quality epoxy and get it in there (around the sides) with a toothpick. Make sure you don't get any inside it though and clean it up real good.
> I would try the former first.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki Forums


I will certainly stop by the store and see what they say.. not sure if it would fall under a warranty claim or not ... The vibration on this thing is intense!!


----------



## TheAtheistReverend (Jul 28, 2011)

jbarcus81 said:


> ... The vibration on this thing is intense!!


I am amazed.
Almost... No scratch that- Everyone I have heard mention anything about their vibrate is that it is weak. So weak in fact it can be almost unnoticeable, like on mine. I can feel it vibrate in my hand, but not in my pocket. Haptic feedback is almost non existent.
If you take it in, and they offer to switch your phone for another I would make sure the vibrate doesn't blow on the new one. Depending on how valuable the vibrate is to you, you might just have a gem there. I'm sure some people would trade with your situation.
Happy fixing!


----------



## jbarcus81 (Jun 27, 2011)

TheAtheistReverend said:


> I am amazed.
> Almost... No scratch that- Everyone I have heard mention anything about their vibrate is that it is weak. So weak in fact it can be almost unnoticeable, like on mine. I can feel it vibrate in my hand, but not in my pocket. Haptic feedback is almost non existent.
> If you take it in, and they offer to switch your phone for another I would make sure the vibrate doesn't blow on the new one. Depending on how valuable the vibrate is to you, you might just have a gem there. I'm sure some people would trade with your situation.
> Happy fixing!


Wow.. I had no idea there had been issues with that.. the haptic feedback is how I like it.. very subtle.. but when a call is coming in or text/email this thing is crazy.. if it's on a hard surface you can hear the vibration across the room.. I may just fix it myself..


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

The trim ring on mine rattles too. I noticed it right away, but now after a week I don't even notice it. Not enough for me to get a replacement.


----------



## anguish (Aug 2, 2011)

Possible it got knocked loose or something from its seating. It's not horribly difficult to take it apart to fix that, but, not everyone is willing to do that.


----------



## jbarcus81 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry for the delay.. it's fixed!! I used a very small amount of epoxy and all is well! No issues.. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Caimbrie (Aug 10, 2011)

They would have just replaced it for you . I had my Incredible replaced for pretty much the same thing. If you have issues again, just give CS a call!


----------

